# Hallo zusammen^^



## Katie (3. Aug. 2013)

Hallo  
Ich bin neu, heiße Katie und bin 16 Jahre alt^^
Meine Eltern lieben Gartenteiche und deswegen haben wir auch einen relativ großen. 
Sehr naturbelassen und überwiegend mit Kois bestückt. 2 Goldorfen haben wir noch, einmal Nachwuchs und ein Senior. Ist mittlererweise der größte Fisch im Teich  Und eine __ Karausche oder sowas ähnliches? Komischer, schwarz-grauer Fisch. Schon seit wir den Teich angelegt haben dadrin, ist wohl mit den Pflanzen mitgekommen.... hab ich als Kind mal gefangen in einem Becher  Hat jetzt fast 20 cm erreicht 
Wir haben ein Ferienhaus und vor, uns da noch einen größeren Teich anzulegen. Bis dahin haben wir einen kleinen Teich, genannt "Vogeltränke", weil der echt klein ist und sich alle Vögel darin baden  Reicht aber gut für die 3 Fische, ein hübscher Shubunki, ein __ Goldfisch und noch irgendso ein kleiner, grauer^^ 
Ich hab keine Ahnung von Filtern und der ganzen Technik, aber ich find die Fische süß  Die Farben und wie die sich im Wasser räkeln, wenn die zufrieden sind^^ Und wie die Schmatzen beim Essen 
Liebe Grüße^^


----------



## lotta (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Hallo Katie
Erstmal und :willkommen,
hier in diesem Forum.
Schön zu lesen , wie dieser "Fischteichvirus" bei dir gerade dabei ist durchzubrechen
Du wirst hier sicher, bei gelegentlicher "LANGEWEILEFERIENZEITEN",
die Möglichkeit haben, deine "MAMA" - Wissenslücken aufzufüllen.
Es gibt in diesem Forum, echt ganz viel Spannendes zu lesen
und wir alle hier, freuen uns natürlich besonders , über so junge und motivierte Neueinsteiger
und sind auch immer gaaaaaaaaanz wild, auf Fotos(egal ob von der Vogeltränke, Naturteich, dem Miniteich oder dem gigantschen Schwimm oder Koiteich) !
Fühl dich wohl bei uns 
und stelle deine Fragen und lese dir  die Beiträge, der erfahrenen Teichler (zu denen ich noch nicht gehöre)   gut durch, es lohnt sich immer, habe ich herausgefunden
Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen , spannenden und fröhlichen Fischsommer


----------



## Moonlight (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Hallo Katie,

herzlich Willkommen 

Flitz doch morgen mal in den Garten und mach mal paar Bildchen. Wir würden den Teich oder wo auch immer Wasser drin ist, gerne mal sehen 

Mandy


----------



## Katie (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Hey! Danke für die netten Willkommensgrüße!
Klar, ich mach dann heute mal ein paar Bilder 
Vielleicht hat auch jemand Lust die Fische zu bestimmen, die da so rumschwirren^^ Außer die verirrten Senioren sind ja eigentlich nur Kois drin....


----------



## Katie (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

So, hier ein paar Bilder vom Teich und den Fischen...

Ist jemand in der Lage vielleicht ein paar Kois zu bestimmen?? Und den Schwarzen Fisch? 


Tut mir Leid für die miesen Bilder, hab da kein Talent für 

{[Der schöne Orangene mit den großen Schuppen und der Silberne sind wohl leider krank... Mom schaut die sich gleich nochmal an, sie meint die haben was an den Kiehmen, vielleicht auch __ Parasiten... die Springen und Wälzen sich im Wasser, nehmen Abstand von der Gruppe und sondern sich ab  und sind dabei sehr still, wenn sie nicht gerade rumspringen... Mach mir echt Gedanken, weiß einer, was das sein könnte und wie man das behandelt? ]}


----------



## lotta (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Hi Katie,
könnte es sich vielleicht um Kiemenwürmer handeln?
Lies dir doch mal dies hier aufmerksam durch: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39758
vielleicht kann es dir ja schon ein wenig weiterhelfen? 
Du kannst  dich ja auch mal mit Mandy(Moonlight) drüber austauschen?
Ich wünsche dir deiner Mom und den Fischen , viel Erfolg bei der Behandlung


----------



## Doc (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Kiemenwürmer, Itchyo, Trichodina , ...

Nicht lang fackeln - Koi-Doc holen!


----------



## Desimona (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Hallo Kati, 
vor ca. 3 Wochen haben sich ein paar meiner Fisch auch so verhalten. Begonnen hat einer, sich deutlich auffällig zu verhalten. Absondern und alle Gelegenheiten genutzt sich irgendwie zu kratzen. Einige Tage danach, folgten ihm zwei weitere Fische in diesem Verhalten. Innerhalt zwei Tagen siend alle drei Fische gestorben. Es gab nichts äußeres an ihnen festzustellen. Der Fachhändler diagnostizierte sofort: __ Parasiten!!!
Unsichtbare Parasiten - dafür gibt es ein Mittel. Das muss im ganzen Teich angewendet werden und hilft ziemlich schnell. Das war auch gut so, denn die anderen begannen auch schon sich sttller zu verhalten - aber gefressen haben immer alle. 
Ca. zwei Stunden nach einbringen in den Teich flitzten alle wieder lebensfreudig herum. Allerdings war der Teich verfärbt. So ein Mittel muss in drei Gaben verabreicht werden. Aber der Teich wird danach wieder sauber - wie meine Bilder zeigen.


----------



## Doc (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Hallo Desimona,

ist richtig, ein sogenanntes Breitbandmittel. Sie weiß aber nicht, welche __ Parasiten die Fische befallen haben. Und mit diesen Mitteln erwischt man nicht alle, man hemmt nur die Auswirkung.

Behandelste den einen Parasiten, vermehren sich die anderen trotzdem weiter.

Einzig und richtig: nen Tierarzt / am besten auf Koi spezialisiert. Danach ist Ruhe.


----------



## Moonlight (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Hey katie,

Erstmal herzlich willkommen 

Bitte nicht einfach etwas auf verdacht in den teich kippen. Das kann mehr schaden anrichten als helfen.

Wichtig ist ein abstrich der schleimhaut. Die __ parasiten sind nur unter einem mikroskop zu sehen und können nur dann bestimmt werden,was als ergebnis eine geziehlte behandlung möglich macht.

Wenn du kein mikroskop besitzt,dann schau ob du nicht jemanden im umkreis findest der dir da helfen kann. Manchmal machen auch koihändler abstriche (ich meine aber keine baumärkte).

Wenn das alles nicht möglich ist,bleibt nur der tierarzt.

Die symptome (das sieht komisch aus,ist das richtig geschrieben) deuten auf parasiten hin, allerdings zeigen koi fast immer gleiches oder ähnliches unwohlsein.
Kiemenwürmer wären möglich,genauso hautwürmer, trichodina,costia,chilodonella oder auch ichty.

Ohne abstrich wirst du da nicht weiter kommen.

Mandy


----------



## Katie (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Okay, na, ich glaub, Mama macht das nicht. Sie meint, die sehen jetzt wieder besser aus, nach einem Salzbad, und es könnte an zu hohem Nitrit-Wert gelegen haben...  Für 3 Fische einen Doc aufzusuchen und Unmengen Geld zu bezahlen für 10 Euro- Kois... ich weiß nicht. 

Kann denn jemand ein paar Kois bestimmen??


----------



## lotta (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Sorry Katie,
was ist denn das für eine Einstellung?
Und dann möchtest du gerne noch mehr Koi haben?
Aber ihr seid doch für das Leben und die Gesundheit,
 dieser von euch in Obhut genommenen Tiere, Verantwortlich
Dann lass das mit dem "Nachzüchten und neu Kaufen" erstmal bleiben ,
 schaut besser, die Wasserwerte in den Griff zu bekommen...
Und ich denke, lieber weniger aber dafür gesunde Fische im Teich, sonst ist die Freude schnell vorbei.
Denn beim Kranksein und Verenden der Fische zuzuschauen, macht nicht wirklich viel Spaß


----------



## slavina (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Ja Lotta,
da muß ich Dir zustimmen....bei Hunden und Katzen wird schnell der Tierarzt geholt aber bei Fischen...
Ich habe immer so das Gefühl das Fische ,gerade weil sie schnell zu ersetzen sind und nicht viel kosten (Mit einigen wenigen Ausnahmen) als sogenannte "WEGWERFARTIKEL" gehandelt werden...sehr traurig , schließlich hat man ja Verantwortung für die Kerlchen übernommen als man sie in den eigenen Teich gesetzt hat . Dann lieber gar keine Fische halten....
LG,
Tina


----------



## Katie (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Kann ich ja verstehen, mir fällt es ja auch nicht leicht. Vielleicht bessert sich das ganze ja jetzt. Unsere __ Karausche hatte wohl ähnliche Symptome und die ist wieder munter.... aber ich kann da leider auch nicht viel machen, wenn meine Mutter nicht will, dann muss ich mich damit abfinden. Sie ist der Meinung, sie kann das alleine, weil sie mal mit ihrer Mutter ein Zoogeschäft mit Fischen und auch Koi geführt hat...


----------



## Moonlight (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

  8: Nezu Ogon ... 7: Mizuho Ogon

  6: evtl. Karashigoi wenn nicht metallisch ... 5: Bekko wenn nur Weiß/Schwarz

  4: Sanke

  3: Ochiba Shigure ... 2: Sanke ... 1: Yamabuki oder Kigoi

http://koiandre.beepworld.de/koi-varietaeten.htm

Was den Rest anbelangt, muß ich meinen 2 Vorrednerinnen Recht geben.
Nur weil es Fische sind, bedürfen sie bei Krankheit genauso einer ärztl. Versorgung wie ein anderes Tier.

Außer dass man bei Fischen, wenn man fachkundig genug ist, vieles selbst machen kann.
Hätte ich bei meinem Kater nicht gemacht ... aber bei meinen Koi mache ich das sehr wohl 

Wenn Deine Mutter vorher in einem Zoofachgeschäft gearbeitet hat, heißt das aber noch lange nicht, dass man sie als "fachkundig" bezeichnen kann.
Habt ihr ein Mikroskop?

Mandy


----------



## Katie (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Danke für die Bestimmungen! ) 

Naja, ein kleines Kinder-Experimentier-Mikroskop, reicht das?


----------



## Moonlight (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Na nicht wirklich . . .
Schau mal nach der vergrößerung
Kannst ja spaßeshalber mal ne zwiebelhaut mikroskopieren.
Und wenn es dir spaß macht und du die koi in zukunft betreuen willst,dann laß dir ein bresser mikroskop mit usb-kamera zu weihnachten schenken.

Mandy

Edit: gern geschehen 
Wo sind nur meine manieren geblieben


----------



## Katie (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Zwiebeln und so kann ich mikroskopieren ... haben wir ja oft in der Schule gemacht. Ich war sogar eine der Besten darin 2
Hab eh schon dran gedacht, mir mal eins zu kaufen/ schenken zu lassen. Sind die Teile sehr teuer?


----------



## lotta (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Hi Katie, 
schau mal bei google , da findest du Einiges und kannst gut Preise vergleichen.
Mandy kann dich dann sicher weiter beraten


----------



## Moonlight (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Hey Katie,

kommt darauf an, was bei Dir teuer ist 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Optus-Mikros...rnspielzeug&hash=item23292a428e#ht_8336wt_810

Das wäre für den Otto-Normalverbraucher prima.
Da ist alles dabei was Du brauchst und die Auflösung ist auch optimal.

Schau ab und zu mal bei Aldi oder Lidl rein, da hab ich meines im Dezember 2011 gekauft ... für ca. 25Euronen weniger 

Mandy


----------



## Katie (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Oh, das ist ja toll! Hab leider als Schülerin nicht so viel Geld  Bedeutet : mehr als 30 Euro kann ich momentan nicht ausgeben...


----------



## Moonlight (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Moin Katie,

deswegen hab ich doch geschrieben, laß es Dir zu Weihnachten schenken ... oder zum Geburtstag ... oder Du sparst einfach 2-3Monate und kaufst es dann.
Mit einem Kindermikroskop wirst Du nicht sehr weit kommen. 
Man kann damit üben und experimentieren, aber einen "richtigen" __ Parasiten wirst Du damit nicht bestimmen können.

Mandy


----------



## Katie (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Naja, ich glaub wenn ich es mir dann wünsche, ist es doch zu spät oder?


----------



## Ansaj (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Hallo Katie,
sehe ich das richtig, dein Teich hat 1600l und ist maximal 1,20 m tief? Ich finde das viel viel zu klein für Koi (selbst für Goldfische). Oder hast du eine Null vergessen?
Ich würde auch überdenken, ob deine "Vogeltränke" für Fische geeignet ist, wenn du schon selber meinst, dass sie sehr klein ist. Da musst du echt auf die Wasserwerte aufpassen und Goldfische mögen Gesellschaft, da finde ich 2 eindeutig zu wenig.


----------



## Katie (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Nein, wir haben zwei Teiche!!
Der eine hat 16,000l, da hab ich die 0 vergessen. 
Da sind die Koi drin. 
Der andere Teich ist die "Vogeltränke", die so heißt, weil da alle Vögel drin baden. Da sind 2 sehr kleine Goldfische drin (5cm). Und ein Fisch, wo ich keine Ahnung hab was das für einer ist... der ist so 4cm und grau. Der dritte Teich kommt noch diesen Sommer, da wandern dann auch die 2 Goldfische hin. Der wird auch nochmal größer und da kommen auch noch ein paar dazu  
Wasserwerte kontrolliert meine Mom regelmäßig, die weiß auch, wenn ein Teich überfüllt ist etc.


----------



## Ansaj (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Mir war klar, dass von 2 Teichen die Rede ist. 16 m³ bei so vielen Koi finde ich auch noch grenzwärtig. 
Wenn die "Vogeltränke" nur als Übergang gilt, dann ist es ja okay. 
Der kleine graue Fisch könnte auch ein __ Goldfisch sein, die werden dunkel geboren und färben sich irgendwann um. Kannst ja mal ein Foto machen.


----------



## Moonlight (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Hey Ansaj,

Wieso findest Du 6-7 Koi auf 16000l grenzwertig?
Ich hatte die letzten 2 Jahre 18Koi in 14700l ... und das ging wunderbar. Da werden doch wohl 7 Fische in 16000l zurecht kommen.

Außerdem ist das der Teich von Katies Mutter und nicht ihrer ... 

Mandy


----------



## meinereiner (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen.

Das Problem ist nicht die Teichgröße. Was soll ich denn da sagen? Meiner ist vom Volumen her gesehen wahrscheinlich nicht mal halb so groß.

Was zählt, ist vor allem die Filteranlage. Ist schon klar, es gibt die Faustformeln, der erste Koi soundsoviel Kubikmeter und für jeden weiteren Koi soundsoviel Kubikmeter dazu.
Und wenn ich mich erinnere, dann ist nach dieser Faustformel der Teich sogar groß genug.
Das nützt aber überhaupt nichts, wenn die Filteranlage zu klein ausgelegt ist, bzw. nicht die richtige Kombination von Filtermedien vorhanden ist.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Ich denke mal da hat der Robert was richtiges gesagt.
Über den Filter wurde hier so weit ich mich erinnern kann noch nichts geschrieben

Also Katie, raus damit


----------



## Ansaj (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Das ist ja auch nur meine Meinung. Ich finde halt, dass Koi abgesehen von den passenden Wasserwerten möglichst viel Platz haben sollten. Vielleicht war das mit den "16m³ bei so vielen Koi" nicht ganz richtig ausgedrückt. Auf dem Bild von Katie sieht man doch ganz gut das Größenverhältnis zwischen Koi und Teich. Das wäre mir für meine Fische zu wenig Schwimmraum. Und die wachsen ja noch und vermehren sich. Bei 16 m³ würde ich persönlich nur Goldfische oder kleiner Teichfische nehmen. Soll jetzt nicht gegen andere Teichbesitzer abwertend sein, da muss schon jeder selber wissen, was für seinen Tiere gut ist. Ist aber vielleicht eine Überlegung für den nächsten Teich etwas mehr Volumen einzuplanen.


----------



## Katie (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Nein, der kleine Graue ist was anderes... der bleibt auf jeden Fall grau. Ich glaub das ist ein __ Moderlieschen. 

Zum Filter kann ich echt nichts sagen  Ich habe keine Ahnung  Mom meinte nur mal, der ist sehr groß und reicht locker für den Teich. Wir haben in der Regel auch sehr klares Wasser, aber halt naturbelassener. Durch die vielen Pflanzen, die da wachsen wie sie wollen, wirkt der Teich auch wirklich etwas kleiner. Der reicht auf jeden Fall aus, mehr Fische würde ich da jetzt aber auch nicht rein tun. Wobei die ca. 7 Fische da drin nicht die Größten sind, wir haben 2 die sind noch ganz klein. Die Goldorfen nehmen wohl am meisten Platz weg  Ich weiß, die Koi wachsen noch, auf jeden Fall die Kleinen, aber in 1-2 Jahren, wenn am Ferienhaus der große Koiteich fertig ist (der soll 2-3 mal so groß werden), dann ziehen die um


----------



## Ansaj (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hallo zusammen^^*

Das hört sich doch super an


----------

